# Shooting Range



## Jonwo (Apr 29, 2010)

Looking for an outdoor shooting range to shoot some shotguns this weekend. With the weather a bit bearable to go out.

I've been on the side of Utah lake last year but last time they closed it because of the fires. Wondering if they are still closed or if there is another place to go? Would be willing to travel within 30 minutes of Salt Lake Valley


----------

